# Evolved harvest throw & grow



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone use it? This will be my first yrear with foodplots so where is the best place to use it? And when should i plant if i want it up by opening day?


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

My advice, take it or leave it, is skip the pre packaged seed mixed and go to a co-op or seed store and make your own. Most pre packaged mixes have a certain percentage of "filler" which is usually some form of a weed or invasive species like rye grass. Why would you want to plant that when we spend so much time trying to kill the weeds to begin with? They put them in there because of the fact that they usually grow much easier and more aggressively in less than idea situations. This makes your food ply look "greener" or more full and satisfies customers with out them really knowing what is going on. 
You see a package of throw and grow and think it sounds too go to be true! Just throw it out a boom! Instant food plot. It is too good to be true. It still requires a weed free bed and needs a certain amount of "preparation" to create good seed soil contact. Also still requires the correct soil ph level to get maximum growth out of your investment. Yes some may come up with no work but the results will be less than satisfactory. Do custom blends through a seed store or order seeds online (eBay for one) and create your own blends at home. Take the time to plant it correctly and you will be much more happy. 
I know this is not what you want to hear. All I am trying to do is save to the headaches and unsatisfying experience that I went through. I have a few years of doing food plots under my belt and had to learn this stuff myself the hard way. Spent (wasted) a lot of money before I figured it out. Do a good perennial plot with clover and alfalfa right and enjoy it for 3-5 years. Save 1/4 of the plot in the center and plant with chicory, rye, turnips or brassica for a full season plot. Fence those off until your ready to hunt them. Burry 5' t post around it and run fishing line about 4' off the ground. Use a thin clear 6-8# mono. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Also in your area I would plan on having that food plot in the first week of august for most plants. For oats plant mid september. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with above, dont bother wasting your money on it unless you already have it. Local co-op will have higher quality seed at a much cheaper price. QDMA.COM has a ton of info on their food plot forum. Ive learned a ton there the past year or two


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

Throw and grow has its uses , what the above posters said is true , but if you have a secluded area that you can't or don't want to run equipment in throw and grow can come in real handy. Now if you have fields or open areas that you can get too and plant the traditional way its much better to do that, but in cases where i have wanted to stop deer deep in the woods in an area that has an open ceiling for sunlight throw and grow has worked well, especially brassicas


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

You still have to prepare the area even if it's a secluded spot in the woods. Rake away leafs and sticks using a hard rake and scuff the top of the ground up really well. Want a quick fast growing secluded spot? Use winter wheat. Just go back out once a month a broadcast more seed on the plot or carry a pack with you when you hunt and hand throw it. If you are deadset on going with a pre packaged seed get a single species biologic. Throw and grow is packaged more to attract the consumer with it's advertised easy planting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I live out in the country so I'll just go to the feed store and see they have, i never thought about that. I was just using the evolved harvest for reference. Thanks again.


Kb83 said:


> You still have to prepare the area even if it's a secluded spot in the woods. Rake away leafs and sticks using a hard rake and scuff the top of the ground up really well. Want a quick fast growing secluded spot? Use winter wheat. Just go back out once a month a broadcast more seed on the plot or carry a pack with you when you hunt and hand throw it. If you are deadset on going with a pre packaged seed get a single species biologic. Throw and grow is packaged more to attract the consumer with it's advertised easy planting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

i say feed it to the local chickadees,and cardinals,thats what i think of it


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Henrycountykid said:


> Thanks for the advice, I live out in the country so I'll just go to the feed store and see they have, i never thought about that. I was just using the evolved harvest for reference. Thanks again.


No problem bud. If you have any food plot questions feel free to shoot me a PM. If I don't know the answer I know someone who will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

ive used it in little "kill" plots way back in the woods where i cant get a machine to. It grows but never had anything really come in and eat it, they usually just walk through it trying to get to one of my bigger plots.


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kb83 said:


> You still have to prepare the area even if it's a secluded spot in the woods. Rake away leafs and sticks using a hard rake and scuff the top of the ground up really well. Want a quick fast growing secluded spot? Use winter wheat. Just go back out once a month a broadcast more seed on the plot or carry a pack with you when you hunt and hand throw it. If you are deadset on going with a pre packaged seed get a single species biologic. Throw and grow is packaged more to attract the consumer with it's advertised easy planting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


Agree with this, some people prefer winter rye (not rye grain) as well.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had some luck, but I wished they change the name as you can't really throw it and grow it, at least effectively. The biggest problems that I had initally was falling for the "throw-it, grow-it hype). For best results you really should prep the area. The best process I have found for remote plots....go in early March with a heavy duty broad leaf killer and spray the area you want to plant. Come back in two weeks with a couple of hard yard rakes and rake out the dead foliage an extra debris. Let it rest for another two weeks to see what if any natives start to sprout, if they do repeat the process. Remember you are spraying a broad LEAF killer so there is no need to saturate the ground, just get it on the blades of grass or leaves. Once you get it to the point where the natives aren't coming back turn the soil a bit, should be pretty beat up now anyway from the other raking. I have also found it very important to wait to plant until just before some rain, not a forecasted STORM, just some rain. Head out, throw your seed onto the prepared area, use the back of your rake to cover as much as you can or the birds will pick you clean, even consider covering with a light layer of some straw if you can get it back to your spot... Now you just have to keep the critters off while it grows, but ince established like this, you can constantly go back with your rake, rough up the area and overseed what is there. Great way to get them coming spring, summer, and fall...

The reason I have employed the above method (far from throw and grow)  is that I constantly had a problem with the native grasses/plants coming back and choking the plot. Hasn't happened since I started doing it this way....

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## lundinbridge (Sep 3, 2011)

X2 on the winter wheat. Throw and grow is pretty much all rye grass and the deer don't eat it. Winter wheat will grow anywhere you put it especially if you kinda cover it up after you plant it.









This is a wooded plot from winter wheat and rye grain, NOT GRASS. Try to not mix those up.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

lundinbridge said:


> X2 on the winter wheat. Throw and grow is pretty much all rye grass and the deer don't eat it. Winter wheat will grow anywhere you put it especially if you kinda cover it up after you plant it.
> 
> View attachment 1582851
> 
> ...


Looks like a deadly spot>>>

Joe


----------



## lundinbridge (Sep 3, 2011)

12-Ringer said:


> Looks like a deadly spot>>>
> 
> Joe


I wish. Low deer density and them being nocturnal hurt a lot. But if you have deer little plots like this are great cause everything is in range. No looking at deer feeding off in the distance.


----------

